# Dormire nel divano



## Matte12

Salve a tutti,
secondo voi l’espressione ho dormito nel divano può essere accettata? La treccani riporta l’unica opzione_ sul divano_. Pensando però alla preposizione in/ nel si potrebbe pensare all’immagine del divano che con i suoi braccioli contiene la persona. Per cui mi verrebbe da pensare nel. Tuttavia non ho trovato nessuna citazione o riferimento autorevole. 
Cosa mi dite? 
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io dormo SUL divano.


----------



## lorenzos

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io dormo SUL divano.


In assoluto sì, però mi sembra suonare meglio "_io dormo nel divano in soggiorno/in mansarda ecc._"


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> In assoluto sì, però mi sembra suonare meglio "_io dormo nel divano in soggiorno/in mansarda ecc._"



A me no. Al massimo direi "dormo nel divano-letto".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> In assoluto sì, però mi sembra suonare meglio "_io dormo nel divano in soggiorno/in mansarda ecc._"


Non per me. Io dormo SUL divano, in qualunque stanza sia.
Non vedo come specificare la stanza possa cambiare la preposizione.


----------



## Matte12

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io dormo SUL





Paulfromitaly said:


> Non per me. Io dormo SUL divano, in qualunque stanza sia.
> Non vedo come specificare la stanza possa cambiare la preposizione.


Grazie a tutti per le risposte. La preposizione mi ha fatto pensare poiché “nel” sottintende all’interno. Pensando ai braccioli mi è venuto da pensarci. Continuo a cercare


----------



## Starless74

Matte12 said:


> La preposizione mi ha fatto pensare poiché “nel” sottintende all’interno. Pensando ai braccioli mi è venuto da pensarci.


L'uso linguistico prevale sempre sulla logica ferrea.
Ad esempio, si suol dire: "dormo _*in*_ poltrona" (a proposito di braccioli, sempre ammesso che siano quelli a determinare la preposizione "in")
ma, col divano, si dice: "dormo _*sul*_ divano".
Non c'è una ragione logico-spaziale per tale differenza, è solo un dato di fatto.

Per inciso, sia divani che poltrone esistono anche senza braccioli.


----------



## bearded

Matte12 said:


> l’espressione ho dormito nel divano può essere accettata?


Per me assolutamente no. L'unica frase idiomatica è ''dormire _sul _divano'', come altri hanno detto più sopra.
Forse un tarlo può dormire nel divano - nel senso di ''all'interno del legno del divano''.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> L'uso linguistico prevale sempre sulla logica ferrea. ...
> 
> Non c'è una ragione logico-spaziale per tale differenza, è solo un dato di fatto.


Non sono d'accordo, o almeno non del tutto ... Dietro di questi "dati di fatto" si spesso (se non sempre) trova o "nasconde" qualche logica, anche se non la conosciamo più.

Per curiosità: Interessantemente, nell'ungherese e nelle lingue slave (lingue differenti e totalmente indipendenti dall' italiano) ugualmente si usano  suffissi o preposizioni corrispondenti a "*in*" nel caso di poltrona e "*su*" nel caso di divano ... La logica comune potrebbe  essere legata forse alla forma originale antica di questi tipi di mobili  ...


----------



## lemure libero

Forse io ho l'orecchio assuefatto a qualche regionalismo, ma non sembra anche a voi un poco più accettabile "in+articolo indeterminativo": "_dormo in un divano del XX secolo", _come "_dormo in un letto singolo"_?


----------



## Starless74

lemure libero said:


> dormo in un divano del XX secolo


A me personamente, anche con l'indeterminativo,
"...*in* un divano" continua a evocare qualcosa del genere:



  😀


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> "_dormo in un divano del XX secolo"_


Non lo escluderei in certi contesti, come: _Ho appena traslocato, non ho ancora tutti i mobili e per il momento dormo in un divano.  _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> _Ho appena traslocato, non ho ancora tutti i mobili e per il momento dormo SU un divano._


----------



## danieleferrari

La frequenza d'uso non mente.


----------



## Armodio

Dormiteci SU!


----------



## Armodio

È un uso deviato e minoritario. Un divano, una sedia, una sdraia sono strumenti/mobili d'arredamento e di agio.
La prima azione che si fa è il sedercisi o adagiarcisi *su. *Ovviamente, il distendersi quanto alla sdraia, ma sempre * su*. 
Un letto o un sacco a pelo più che il sedersi presuppongono lo sdraiarsi, con in più il dettaglio non trascurabile della copertura.
Sul sacco a pelo dubbi non possono sussistere; riguardo al letto, le formule idiomatiche dettano legge: possiamo sì sdraiarci o allungarci * sul* letto, ma possiamo pure infilarci o entrare *nel *letto o anche ficcarci o semplicemente andare * a* letto (frasi fatte impossibili con un divano).


----------



## elroy

danieleferrari said:


> La frequenza d'uso non mente.


Anche i pochissimi risultati per “in un divano” potrebbero essere (e probabilmente sono) irrilevanti, poiché ci sono contesti completamente diversi in cui “in un divano” va benissimo. Quindi questi pochi risultati forse non significano nemmeno che l’espressione si usi pochissimo nel senso di questo thread.

Ad esempio, da Google:

_Puoi scegliere colori dalle nuance neutre, per regalare al divano un tocco di eleganza e sobrietà, oppure scegliere cuscini caratterizzati da nuance accese e vibranti, a fantasia, per trasformare un semplice divano *in un divano* originale, grintoso e cool._

10 idee per abbellire un divano vecchio


----------



## lorenzos

"Io e Francesca _eravamo sedute in un divano basso" (_D'Annnzio_)
"Uno di questi principali, baffutissimo e in cilindro, l'ha eternato Manet; a sedere in un divano profondo come una tinozza" (_Emilio Cecchi_)_


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> "Io e Francesca _eravamo sedute in un divano basso" (_D'Annnzio_)
> "Uno di questi principali, baffutissimo e in cilindro, l'ha eternato Manet; a sedere in un divano profondo come una tinozza" (_Emilio Cecchi_)_


Non a caso qui il verbo è: _sedere_/_stare seduti_, non: _dormire_.

Non si sostiene che "in/nel" + "divano" sia vietato a prescindere ("Ho messo gommapiuma nel divano" ad esempio va benissimo)
ma che come complemento di luogo del verbo: _dormire_ la forma abbia frequenza d'uso trascurabile.


----------



## Mary49

Aggiungo:


----------



## lemure libero

Forse di "in" non mi priverei in frasi come _dorme sprofondato sul/nel divano_, o descrivendo la posizione di chi, impigrito su un divano, o perché questo è troppo soffice, si dice "_inghiottito dal divano"._
Non è ragionevole?


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> Forse di "in" non mi priverei in frasi come _dorme sprofondato sul/nel divano o.........._  "_inghiottito dal divano"._
> Non è ragionevole?


Non mi sembra ragionevole citare come esempio ''inghiottito dal divano'' dove non c'è ''in'' (''forse di in non mi priverei'') .
Quanto a ''dorme sprofondato nel divano'' la preposizione articolata ''nel'' secondo me dipende da ''sprofondato'' e non c'entra con questa discussione che riguarda 'dormire su/in' (vedi #19).


----------



## lemure libero

Sono d'accordo e rassegnato a "dormire sul divano"🙂 mettevo solo al vaglio i casi limite e le prerogative del divano che possano indurre a quella che nel #19, con ragione, è chiamata "frequenza d'uso trascurabile".
Penso che anche facendo riferimento alla la capienza di un divano "_in quel divano si può dormire in tre", _si possa "_scivolare_".


----------

